# Leopard Gecko Digestion



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

How long does it take for them to digest a meal? You may have read my thread about the leo i recently aquired who needed vet treatment due to infections in both eyes and large abscesses on either eye too. Well i havent seen him eat anything since i had him. this morning while giving him all his medicines (a gel in his eyes and liquid in his mouth) I had an idea and put a meal worm in his mouth, he ate it fine. This evening while doing the same medicine run he pooed on me. Well it was more liquid but there was brown in there too. Would this have been his mealworm he ate earlier in the morning?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Generally their digestive system isn't that fast.... Is the oral medication antobiotics, as this can upset the natural flora in the gut causing loose stools.*

*Hope the little dude is ok,*
*Laura.*


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *Generally their digestive system isn't that fast.... Is the oral medication antobiotics, as this can upset the natural flora in the gut causing loose stools.*
> 
> *Hope the little dude is ok,*
> *Laura.*


I don't think he has eaten for a long time tbh. I only had him since Thurs and that's the only thing i've gotten into his mouth. There was alot of liquid that came out too. He was very panicky tonight. 

The anti biotics is an oral medication but it's 0.01mg each go.
And theres also a gel anti biotic i have to try every time to pry the lids open just to put some in.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Trice said:


> How long does it take for them to digest a meal? You may have read my thread about the leo i recently aquired who needed vet treatment due to infections in both eyes and large abscesses on either eye too. Well i havent seen him eat anything since i had him. this morning while giving him all his medicines (a gel in his eyes and liquid in his mouth) I had an idea and put a meal worm in his mouth, he ate it fine. This evening while doing the same medicine run he pooed on me. Well it was more liquid but there was brown in there too. Would this have been his mealworm he ate earlier in the morning?


hi Trice ~ it depends.... generally I've found that a leo will poop the day after eating (depending on amount eaten) but a poorly leo or one under treatment may go more often due to the medication/stress ~ plus leos can (if stressed/afraid) projectile poop/pee 
good luck : victory:


----------

